# Sources: Grizzlies will not tender OJ Mayo



## Dissonance

> Source confirms @memphisnews report that the Grizzlies will not tender qualifying offer to guard O.J. Mayo, making him an unrestricted FA


David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt


----------



## BlakeJesus

I would love it if he went to the Clippers, but not sure if that's realistic. Would the T Wolves throw money at Mayo? Shame that D Rose is hurt, I always thought he would have been a no-brainer for the Bulls.


----------



## RollWithEm

This is actually big news, wow. The Hornets already have Austin Rivers and Eric Gordon who completely duplicate Mayo's skills. Why not add him as well?


----------



## Vuchato

Shocked me at first, but he clearly wasn't in their plans, and I'm sure the QO was pretty big. Still, it's certainly not often that a 24 year old, former 3rd overall pick (who didn't really bust) is available in UFA.


----------



## RollWithEm

This is borderline fantastic news for any team under the cap with a hole at SG. The Pacers' interest must be peaked. The Wolves could also use him in the worst way. And what about Cleveland? Would they have reached on Waiters if they would have known about this?


----------



## Diable

Mayo has been a below average player. He was a half-way decent sixth man for Memphis last year, but he didn't give them much reason to keep him. He was just awful in the playoffs and that was probably the last straw for them. I would guess that someone overpays him badly unless he suddenly puts it together.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Mayo to Boston could be a nice fit.


----------



## R-Star

Indy? Going to be an interesting summer.


----------



## TucsonClip

Would be nice if the Clippers can get him for the MLE, but there is gonna be a big market.


----------



## FSH

Give him a good system/coach/veteran to learn from i think he still got time to turn into one hell of a player

the guy got pushed right into the starting lineup. really never had a veteran to learn from he got the talent he just got to get the mind/composure right


----------



## Diable

FSH said:


> Give him a good system/coach/veteran to learn from i think he still got time to turn into one hell of a player
> 
> the guy got pushed right into the starting lineup. really never had a veteran to learn from he got the talent he just got to get the mind/composure right


Damn. How many excuses can you pack into fifty words or less? It's the NBA. You either produce or you don't. All that other stuff is BS. Mayo has had plenty of opportunity and he's produced damned near nothing from it.


----------



## FSH

Diable said:


> Damn. How many excuse can you pack into fifty words or less? It's the NBA. You either produce or you don't. All that other stuff is BS.


the guy the a immature kid when he got draft that was hyped since he was 15. and he has had a solid career its not like he is a 33 y/o journeyman. he got the talent and he is F'N 24

stop acting like he is in his 30s. He got time to develop still so get off my dick


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Damn. How many excuses can you pack into fifty words or less? It's the NBA. You either produce or you don't. All that other stuff is BS. Mayo has had plenty of opportunity and he's produced damned near nothing from it.


What an idiotic ****ing opinion.


Reply if you'd like to get into a drawn out argument about how dumb as **** your opinion is.


Marcin Gortat is awesome but OJ Mayo sucks and will never get better?


----------



## Diable

What has Mayo done? He shot 28% in the playoffs for one thing.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> What has Mayo done? He shot 28% in the playoffs for one thing.


Ah, so that defines his whole career so far and what he will accomplish for the rest of his career as well.

I guess it makes about as much sense as me saying "Well, Gortat didn't even make it, which proves he's a loser."


Good stuff.


----------



## Diable

So you can not answer the question? Or do you expect someone else to engage in some infantile game instead of discussing the matter at hand? If you are waiting for someone to act childish then you should talk to the voices in your head. Mayo is going to be 25 at the start of next season. He's already in his prime and he had a 14.7 PER last season. 15 is an average NBA player. For reference Gortat had a PER of 21.2, which makes him a very good player statistically.


----------



## Vuchato

Mayo's PER this year is higher than Gortat's PER his last year in Orlando


----------



## roux

Seems like the kind of guy the bucks would throw a ton of money at, he wouldnt come here though


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> So you can not answer the question? Or do you expect someone else to engage in some infantile game instead of discussing the matter at hand? If you are waiting for someone to act childish then you should talk to the voices in your head. Mayo is going to be 25 at the start of next season. He's already in his prime and he had a 14.7 PER last season. 15 is an average NBA player. For reference Gortat had a PER of 21.2, which makes him a very good player statistically.


Well look at Diable doing the predictable "You're stupid R-Star!" bullshit. Good work. The reason we aren't talking about his % from 1 playoff series is because...... it's one playoff series and does not represent ones career or even more ridiculous, their entire future. 

I mean ****, are you honestly that stupid Diable? Its an honest question. Any time someone talks basketball with you it gets mind numbingly frustrating because its always oh so apparent you don't even watch the players you talk about. And if you do, you sure as **** don't understand what you're seeing.


I love how you quit posting as soon as you brought up per and someone countered that its still better than your boyfriend Gortats.


Get the **** out of this thread.


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> Seems like the kind of guy the bucks would throw a ton of money at, he wouldnt come here though


Meh, I could see him going to wherever offers him the most, which sucks since he'd be a good fit for a team that doesn't expect him to all the sudden be a 20ppg guy.


----------



## HKF

Mayo has become substantially worse every year since his rookie year. There is a good chance he has peaked as a basketball player and this is the best he is going to be. Diable has a point. We can't ignore the fact that the reason he lost his starting job is because he is an undersized shooting guard that just doesn't score enough to make up for it.


----------



## 29380

I wonder how much he'll command in free agency, he would be a nice 6th man/starter until Shump is healthy to have for the MLE.


----------



## R-Star

HKF said:


> Mayo has become substantially worse every year since his rookie year. There is a good chance he has peaked as a basketball player and this is the best he is going to be. Diable has a point. We can't ignore the fact that the reason he lost his starting job is because he is an undersized shooting guard that just doesn't score enough to make up for it.


He was an 18ppg player on decent shooting percentages his first 2 years, and then Memphis cut his minutes by 12 per game. Oh course his numbers will go down. I'm not sure why they got mad and thought 18ppg for his first 2 seasons was a reason to bench him.

I imagine he'll be a MIP candidate next season if he goes to the right team. I'd like him on the Pacers but I don't think he'd be getting any more shots or minutes than hes getting now.


----------



## rocketeer

R-Star said:


> He was an 18ppg player on decent shooting percentages his first 2 years, and then Memphis cut his minutes by 12 per game. Oh course his numbers will go down. I'm not sure why they got mad and thought 18ppg for his first 2 seasons was a reason to bench him.


his per minute numbers have stayed roughly the same with his shooting percentages going down across the board. usually you'd expect shooting percentages to go up with a lesser role. and the team success has been better too, so kinda hard to fault them for it.


----------



## R-Star

rocketeer said:


> his per minute numbers have stayed roughly the same with his shooting percentages going down across the board. usually you'd expect shooting percentages to go up with a lesser role. and the team success has been better too, so kinda hard to fault them for it.


Their team has improved as well though has it not. Its a chicken and the egg type argument.

As for the shooting percentages going down, it happens to some players who are used to being a primary scorer and then turning into a role player. He's used to getting touches and controlling the ball. When you go from that to a spot up shooter and a guy who doesn't get much time with the ball, your numbers could go down.



I'm not trying to play the guy off as some sort of star in hiding. Just arguing with Diable coming in acting like OJ Mayo is shit when its far from the truth.


----------



## Wade County

Pacers will be interested.


----------



## rocketeer

R-Star said:


> Their team has improved as well though has it not. Its a chicken and the egg type argument.
> 
> As for the shooting percentages going down, it happens to some players who are used to being a primary scorer and then turning into a role player. He's used to getting touches and controlling the ball. When you go from that to a spot up shooter and a guy who doesn't get much time with the ball, your numbers could go down.


of course. but then you have to worry about things like is it even worth it for a team to try to maximize his abilities? is he good enough for a team to really succeed by putting him in the positions he does best? i don't think he's really good enough to a primary type guy on a good team



> I'm not trying to play the guy off as some sort of star in hiding. Just arguing with Diable coming in acting like OJ Mayo is shit when its far from the truth.


he's not garbage but i'd say there's a pretty good argument that he's just average(or in the average starter/6th man range).


----------



## R-Star

rocketeer said:


> of course. but then you have to worry about things like is it even worth it for a team to try to maximize his abilities? is he good enough for a team to really succeed by putting him in the positions he does best? i don't think he's really good enough to a primary type guy on a good team
> 
> 
> he's not garbage but i'd say there's a pretty good argument that he's just average(or in the average starter/6th man range).


Average starter I'd agree with, which isn't all that bad in my books. He's still young enough to improve in the right situation.


----------



## R-Star

Wade County said:


> Pacers will be interested.


I've wanted him for a couple years. I just don't know if Paul George would be happy getting sent to the bench. Although having George back both Mayo and Granger could still get him starter quality minutes and we could drop Barbosa.

Hill/Collison
Mayo/George
Granger/George
West/Hansbrough
Hibbert/Amundson or Plumlee

Still think we need to package Hill or Collison with something to get a premier pass first PG, or somehow lure in Nash (pipedream)


----------



## BlakeJesus

I could certainly see Mayo outperforming (some people's) expectations with a proper change of scenery.

If he goes to Boston, or Indy, or the Clippers I could really see him making an impact. If he just follows the money and ignores fit he's going to be just as unhappy (likely a mutual unhappiness) as he was in Memphis.


----------



## R-Star

Indy is full of players getting around 12ppg though. I don't see him going there and putting up big numbers. I see him going there and blending in well with a deep scoring team.

To me I'd be more than happy with that. But with the look of a lot of the posts in here, it would be a red flag for "See! I told you he isn't very good!" posts.

Getting all the hype he got, and then getting traded for Kevin Love sure haven't helped out Mayo here.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Diable said:


> Damn. How many excuses can you pack into fifty words or less? It's the NBA. You either produce or you don't. All that other stuff is BS. Mayo has had plenty of opportunity and he's produced damned near nothing from it.


It probably has something to do with the fact that he isn't really a shooting guard.


----------



## GNG

Agree or disagree with it, the reasoning behind not tendering him a contract is to avoid having Mayo up and accept the one-year qualifying offer (which would be a surprise, but still...) and push Memphis literally right to the luxury tax threshold when the team has more valuable restricted free agents to worry about, as well as other roster spots.

Mayo's had plenty of opportunities in Memphis. It probably wasn't the ideal, perfect situation for him, but he hasn't brought a whole lot to the table either. He didn't have as many freedoms over the past two years, and the team wound up being better for it. I don't expect his per-minute numbers to improve much throughout his career.

The Grizzlies gave up their right to match any offers, but they still retain his Bird rights and still can arrange sign-and-trades with him.


----------

